
Netflix Plans to Raise $2B More, Bringing Debt Load to over $12B - spking
https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/netflix-2-billion-debt-load-1203195285/
======
moocowtruck
i hope it's no to hit us with the next wave of low budget tv that we mostly
received with the last round; hopefully they learned from mistakes and this
time will be better!

